
Integrating Evernote into VS Code - michalyao
http://monkey.yoryor.me/#/
======
michalyao
With markdown support and code highlight.

~~~
brudgers
An interesting project. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good
'Show HN'. Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious if there is a story behind its development.

